# Home Grown Hops



## The Gas Man (11/10/11)

I'm new to homebrewing and was keen to attempt to grow some home grown hops.

Does anybody have any information about:
a) Where you can buy these plants from? 
b) Is there a certain time of year to plant these (I'm based in the Wollongong area).

Cheers


----------



## cam89brewer (11/10/11)

The Gas Man said:


> I'm new to homebrewing and was keen to attempt to grow some home grown hops.
> 
> Does anybody have any information about:
> a) Where you can buy these plants from?
> ...



Hi, 
I am new to growing hops this year being my first but i have been led to believe that they should be planted between late july through til about late september to have any chance of getting your bines to yeild any hop cones. If you are interested in buying them the best place to look is on ebay where there a couple of reliable sellers, leaving the main problem being whether anyone has any left.....
As i am new to this though i am interested in other peoples replies as i have just only planted my last rhizome.


----------



## cam89brewer (11/10/11)

cambrew said:


> Hi,
> I am new to growing hops this year being my first but i have been led to believe that they should be planted between late july through til about late september to have any chance of getting your bines to yeild any hop cones. If you are interested in buying them the best place to look is on ebay where there a couple of reliable sellers, leaving the main problem being whether anyone has any left.....
> As i am new to this though i am interested in other peoples replies as i have just only planted my last rhizome.



Also you may be able to get some valuable info if this thread
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry826234


----------



## kelbygreen (11/10/11)

see the hop plantation threads. 

People dig them up over winter and then sell of the rhizomes, You may still be lucky to get some this late but dont hold your breath. You plant then after the last frost or last in winter in pots out of the frost and just re plant once they start growing


----------

